# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Видеокарта не меняет частоты

## rezident

сабж Acer Aspire 9123wlmi с видеокартой 7600go драйверы 97.55
заметил что режимы работы видеокатры не меняются, (работает постоянно на максимальных)
В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Blackwizard

Лучшее враг хорошего. Это про дрова. Когда же народ запомнит одну вешь, не надо гнаться за последним, вы хотябы в курсе что дрова от нвидиа по объёму кода скоро перевлюнет Windows NT? Если уже не переплюнула. Вопрос, вот что там такого, что по объёмам почти целая ОС? Я лично не особо замечал какие-то улучшения, хотя это лично моё мнение. Вагон тулзов, половина которых не используется? Флаг в руки.
Сори за офф. Что касается сабжа, поставь дрова подревнее, проверь на нах, чем древнее откопаешь, тем лучше. Если там такая же беда, то надо думать уже на месте. Удачи.

----------


## benedict

Согласен, новые дрова не дают заметных улучшени. А ты не настраивал параметры протзводительности АГП вручную. Там по умолчанию ведь задан параметр "Управляется приложением". Если он остался, то попробуй поставить дрова с цифровой подписью. Для маленького тестика можешь поставить Riva Tuner, и посмотреть, что она тебе напишет.

----------

